# Start-up business Wall-art / Vinyl decals / ...



## ArtFx (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi, 

I have been following these forums for a while and have decided to jump right in and create my own business. I have a background in designing websites and other creative projects, which might not be the ideal background but its something.

I am now in the process of creating a business plan to check the possiblity of my idea. However, I have some issues on which I would like some assistance from people who have more experience than me on these things.

My start-up budget is around 10 000 euro for materials, marketing and a basic supply of consumables. I do not need to count for any rent or wages as I would start the business in my garage and basement.

The idea so far is to get a Roland Gx 24 cutting plotter. I have seen many people recommend this machine and the price is not too expensive. With this machine I plan to offer wall vinyl, car vinyls and basic signs and letters. I am also looking in to creating custom skins for laptops and phones. 

With a small extra investment I could also get a heatpress and a sandblasting kit to be able to do basic textile creation and sandblasting.

This including a marketing budget and my inventory would set me back around 4000 - 5000 euro.

-----

The problem I face now is that I am starting to lean to getting a versacam VP-300I. 

With this machine I would be able to do fullcolor wall designs, skins and auto decals without needing to multi layer and weed. (Which is going to be time consuming as a beginner)

This would also make it possible to add stickers and such to my product line up.

The downside is that this machine and inventory would set me back around 15 000 - 20 000 euro more or less.

-----

My questions:

1. Should I try and raise the extra funds and go for the VP-300I ? Is the increased productivity and sellable products worth the extra investment to start-up? 

2. Should I focus on the wall art / and decals and drop the textiel and sandblasting? What is going to make the most money after labor and expenses. Is it best to startout just focussing on 2 things rather than a lot.

3. If I get the VP-300I will I need extra equipement to use my "prints" outside? Like a laminator or something? Or how does that work.

-----

I know its a lot of different questions, but I am trying to fill in the holes on what I should do. I don't have a lot of money and I would just not like to fail.

I am hoping to get some insights of some people who started themselves a while back.

In a worst case scenario, how is the resell value of a VP-300I in case of bancrupcy, does it lose a lot of value vast? 

Thank you everyone in advance, 
Kind regards, 
Philippe Marchal


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would first do some research and see what is selling and/or what is established in your area. For example if there are allot of sign shops doing wall graphics, or outdoor signs, you could begin by offering that, but also offer heat application services, try to offer something in addition to set yourself apart while still offering something similar to what your area has.

The GX-24 is a great cutter, and would fit your needs perfectly. Do not forget that if you do purchase the VPI, this machine can cut basic vinyls as well. 

1. Should I try and raise the extra funds and go for the VP-300I ? Is the increased productivity and sellable products worth the extra investment to start-up? 
It certainly would give you many more options, opening up the whole digital printing world for you. This is an area that is just begining and I think will explode in popularity in the future.

2. Should I focus on the wall art / and decals and drop the textiel and sandblasting? What is going to make the most money after labor and expenses. Is it best to startout just focussing on 2 things rather than a lot.
You could start off with the GX-24, and a heat press. This way you are doing signs, and will also be doing custom heat applied vinyls. Once you are established, you could save up and get the VPI.

3. If I get the VP-300I will I need extra equipement to use my "prints" outside? Like a laminator or something? Or how does that work.
Allot of people use some type of UV protectant spray. A popular one is Frog Juice. This will protect your prints from the sun.

In a worst case scenario, how is the resell value of a VP-300I in case of bancrupcy, does it lose a lot of value vast?
It's a pretty new machine, so the resale is good right now.

Good luck and feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If I was you, I would look for a used 54" printer/cutter. The VP300 is too small in my opinion. I have an SC-500 converted into a solvent printer and it prints and cuts 54" wide. You figure with a 30" you can not do 3' or 4' wide banners which are the most popular sizes in banners. Also your wall art will more than likely be bigger then 30" wide also.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome:



ArtFx said:


> The idea so far is to get a Roland Gx 24 cutting plotter. I have seen many people recommend this machine and the price is not too expensive. With this machine I plan to offer wall vinyl, car vinyls and basic signs and letters. I am also looking in to creating custom skins for laptops and phones.
> 
> The problem I face now is that I am starting to lean to getting a versacam VP-300I.


Tuff choice......



ArtFx said:


> 1. Should I try and raise the extra funds and go for the VP-300I ? Is the increased productivity and sellable products worth the extra investment to start-up?
> 
> 2. Should I focus on the wall art / and decals and drop the textiel and sandblasting? What is going to make the most money after labor and expenses. Is it best to startout just focussing on 2 things rather than a lot.
> 
> ...


First off.....the GX-24 is a great way to start, it's a very high quality machine that if you out grew it has very good resale value.

You really need to know your market, how much competition in your area is there for the same services you could offer with either machine?

The other side is that if you can afford it the VP300 would be the way I'd go, along with everything you have mentioned it will do a lot of things you haven't thought of like banners, car wraps, heat press vinyl for apparel, any kind of signage you can think of, it's only limitations is it's size, in that it will only take a 29" piece of vinyl.

With the VP300 you really would need a laminator for any out-door decals or signage, but you could get by without it using a big squeegee on smaller stuff.

As far as resale if your business fails, I guess that would depend on your market, here in the USA there is a very good market for used machines and they hold their value for quite a long time.

Only good advice anyone can give you is to research your market, check out the competition, develop a business plan, and go with what you think is the right decision based on what your market is. 

Hope this helps....


----------



## ArtFx (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for the replies so far! Off course I am still in the process of doing research, and in my direct community there is no one who offers these services. There are plenty of silk screen printers, that is why I am considering of dropping the heattransfering and just focussing on the vinyl techniques and services. 

I've got two new questions that have risen judging by the replies. 

One would be that if I where to make a multicolor sign (lets say 3 colors), if I had the printer / cutter, would you guys still make it in layers of regular colored vinyl or print it? For making one sign I assume layering colored vinyl would be the most cost effective and if you where to make multiple printing would be the way to go? The layered colored vinyl would however have the most lifespan outside if I am not mistaken?

I understand the issues of a 30 inch model and see the added benefit of getting a 50 inch. Sadly there is not a great used market here (Belgium) as all these devices are rather new. Can anyone recommend a good european site that sells used printer / plotters? 

A new VP500 is just out of my budget. A SP500 might be possible. Since I am starting out with little or no experience, do I need the added benefit of the VP series or will the SP serieus suffice If I would go for this 50 inch model. Or should I just stick with the VP300. What I am trying to say is what acctually is the added benefit of the VP vs the SP series. The statments on the official site are not that understandable to me.

Thank you, 
Philippe


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

ArtFx said:


> I've got two new questions that have risen judging by the replies.
> 
> One would be that if I where to make a multicolor sign (lets say 3 colors), if I had the printer / cutter, would you guys still make it in layers of regular colored vinyl or print it? For making one sign I assume layering colored vinyl would be the most cost effective and if you where to make multiple printing would be the way to go? The layered colored vinyl would however have the most lifespan outside if I am not mistaken?


Print it......laminated it would out perform layered vinyl, and the cost per sq inch would be much less not to mention the labor.



ArtFx said:


> I understand the issues of a 30 inch model and see the added benefit of getting a 50 inch. Sadly there is not a great used market here (Belgium) as all these devices are rather new. Can anyone recommend a good european site that sells used printer / plotters?
> 
> A new VP500 is just out of my budget. A SP500 might be possible. Since I am starting out with little or no experience, do I need the added benefit of the VP series or will the SP serieus suffice If I would go for this 50 inch model. Or should I just stick with the VP300. What I am trying to say is what acctually is the added benefit of the VP vs the SP series. The statments on the official site are not that understandable to me.


I can't really tell you difference I think the SP is just a older version but could be wrong about that, we have a VP540.....well here a post from another board stating the differences.

_know that the differences is in the head, 
the VP540 has 4 heads, the SP540 has 2 heads
the VP540 has 2 Year waranty The SP540 has 1 year waranty with an $1000 option to extend the waranty another year.
The VP540 has a better tracking system than the SP540.
The VP540 is a little better built and lighter.
The VP540 is newer in design and more sleek.
The VP540 prints about 40% faster.
_
Hope this helps.


----------



## ArtFx (Mar 30, 2010)

Can anyone who is using one of the above mentioned printer / cutters ( the SP or VP 540I) give me an average time that the inkt lasts before needing to refill (replace). If you have any cost of printing figures I could borrow that would be even better. I am just trying to make a small cost projection for my plan.

Also could someone using either machine or selling it give me a straight answer on the expected life-time on parts before breaking down. I mean, can I expect to do 5k, 10k, 100k prints before needing to replace a head, the machine as a whole or any other parts ?


----------



## Felicity (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,
we recently purchased an SP540i. Our intention was to purchase the 300 but we did not want to spend alot of money and grow out of the machine ( which will take a few years to pay off on a rent to buy scheme). Anyhow within a month the risk has paid off. The machine has well and truly paid for itself and our profit margins have increased significantly when compared to outsourcing the full coloured heatpressed logos. 
We have used little ink and apparently that is the norm. We have also used the machine for adhesive signs for trade shows and a shop window. Currently we are looking into printing canvas and stickers, and have an order for a sign on a fishing charter boat.
Our core business is shirts, BUT the capability of the machine allows for many income streams. I have to agree that it is about marketing and skilling up to do these things (get to know your media for each different application).
The price diff between the SP and VP was too much for us, so that is why we never considered the faster machine.
Good Luck!


----------

